
European Carriers Want Google, Facebook to Contribute to Mobile Data Costs - sheikhali
http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Vodafone-France-Telecom-Facebook-mobile-data,news-9308.html
======
iwr
You mean, the first time I had a reason to use (the expensive) mobile
bandwidth, the carriers are unhappy?

